# These gas prices are killing me!!!



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

With the recent increase of gas prices I was just wondering have any of you dropped to mid-grade or regular in your Goats? Will this effect the LS2 engine in a bad way other than a slight loss in performance? :confused


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

The most I've ever put in my car was 13 or so gallons. So I figure saving a dime a gallon is only 1.30, 20cents is 2.60. I'd rather pay the extra 2.60 or so a fill up and feel like I'm not doing anything detrimental to the engine. I also plan to change oil at 3k or so also, spending money as additional comfort in taking care of engine. And besides, they say it will effect performance and while I've not actually had the need for all the power the goat puts out (as in a race), just in case I do have a legitimate need to get somewhere in a real hurry, I'll spend the money and keep feed her the good stuff. Only fuel I've run the the Shell V Super stuff. I just think in the long run it might save money and it ain't gonna hurt the goat to sip the good stuff during her life.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I only run Premium in my high compression (10.9) V8...
I moved from BP to Chevron Techron 93 at currently $3.00 per gallon.
My Goat is so fun to drive , I pay the price and enjoy the V8 , sure maybe more crusing at posted , but when the moment appears - hard to not enjoy 400/400.
It's not like I didn't know the mileage when I bought my GTO and that Premium was required and/or $4.00/gallon was looming. As my monthly gas bill increases , I adjust my other spending and the mods stay on paper instead of in the garage...


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Kinda Wild , how prices go up 10 cents from morning to evening at the station I filled up this morning. I saw gas lines at the cheapest stations (3 pumps and 15 cars)... Named Brands ranged from 2.99 to 3.49 for Premium here in North Fla.
I also heard on the radio Premium running $6.00 a gallon in Georgia...


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Tried regular, it runs fine - no pinging. Unless your really running it harder you won't notice...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> I only run Premium in my high compression (10.9) V8...
> I moved from BP to Chevron Techron 93 at currently $3.00 per gallon.
> My Goat is so fun to drive , I pay the price and enjoy the V8 , sure maybe more crusing at posted , but when the moment appears - hard to not enjoy 400/400.
> It's not like I didn't know the mileage when I bought my GTO and that Premium was required and/or $4.00/gallon was looming. As my monthly gas bill increases , I adjust my other spending and the mods stay on paper instead of in the garage...


 :agree


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Kinda Wild , how prices go up 10 cents from morning to evening at the station I filled up this morning. I saw gas lines at the cheapest stations (3 pumps and 15 cars)... Named Brands ranged from 2.99 to 3.49 for Premium here in North Fla.
> I also heard on the radio Premium running $6.00 a gallon in Georgia...


its true in atlanta
:willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Tried regular, it runs fine - no pinging. Unless your really running it harder you won't notice...


dum dum dum dum dummmmmmmmmmmm :willy: i had a grand prix 98 with a s/c dayton edtion. i was on the road vactioning and put reg (87) in it. cranked it up and it went bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb bbbbbbbbbbbbbb did not want to start. use the good stuff and save the goats from extinion (sp) :willy:


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd rather leave her in the garage filled with premium than put lower octane fuel in to save a dollar or two. I plan on keeping my GTO for a long long time as a toy (its not a daily driver so I have that option), so I would never put in the low octane stuff. I would constantly wonder if I was hurting anything. I didn't buy it to save money on gas, so like someone said above, another $2 or so a tank full, it's worth it for my sanity.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

*Cry me a river would you?*

Ok, first of all, with the exception of Groucho and maybe two others, I have a legitimate claim as to bitch about gasoline prices. I drive 115 miles a day (5-6 times a week), and I am currently getting 21 miles to the gallon overall (city and highway) @ $3.45/gallon for premium - that’s $18.89 a day just getting to work and back people. 

You knew buying the goat that it wasn't an Insight, so why are you second guessing yourself now and attempting to put water in it?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I bought my Goat at the end of April and now have over 9,000 miles on the car, I also drive alot for work. If the prices keep going higher, I'll be working for the car only! :willy:


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

Everyone who purchased a GTO knew it was a gas hog. If you thought differently you fooled yourself. The simple answer is for everyone to relax and just budget your money better. And if you budget is soo tight that you cannot afford the car after a bump in the price, you shouldn't have purchased it. I do not mean to preach or anything, I am just saying that if you think ahead and plan for unforseen expenses and then budget some buffer room into your plans you will get by without a hitch. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Yea, a little bump can be handled, but not if it goes up to 6 or 7 bucks like it has in some places. Spending over a couple hundred a week on gas is sick and I don't think anyone had that in mind when they bought their GTO (maybe a couple already do). But you're right, I wasn't looking for efficiency when I bought the car, but seeing signs for 6 and 7 bucks is a little scary.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Still 3.39 for premium in Atlanta West Metro Area....There was a price Gouger on the East side of the city at a BP..... thats the pictures they showed on CNN...gloom and Doom!....Some stations around me run out each day but refill at night..One station Owner told me they were getting half loads,which would normally be enough but everybody here refills every 10 miles...but Gas is holding at 3.39 :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Goatacular said:


> Still 3.39 for premium in Atlanta West Metro Area....There was a price Gouger on the East side of the city at a BP..... thats the pictures they showed on CNN...gloom and Doom!....Some stations around me run out each day but refill at night..One station Owner told me they were getting half loads,which would normally be enough but everybody here refills every 10 miles...but Gas is holding at 3.39 :cheers


devery 10 miles :rofl: yup thats me :willy:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Got my GTO in December '04, gas prices are nearly double what they were at that time. I just need to eat less, and become "MediumNick". Then I'll have plenty of money left to feed the goat.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

43 mpg on the rocket is treating me very well, and gas is 2.80 in mn. goats been parked for a little bit


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

GAS Price Dropped here today! 3.39 down to 3.19 for premium...Cant believe I want to celebrate over 3.19 but...... arty: arty: ...Any drop is a good drop :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

mrbst47 said:


> Everyone who purchased a GTO knew it was a gas hog. If you thought differently you fooled yourself. The simple answer is for everyone to relax and just budget your money better. And if you budget is soo tight that you cannot afford the car after a bump in the price, you shouldn't have purchased it. I do not mean to preach or anything, I am just saying that if you think ahead and plan for unforseen expenses and then budget some buffer room into your plans you will get by without a hitch. Good Luck everyone!


Gas Hog???? I drive about 90 miles round trip between work and home. I'm getting 22 - 23 MPG cruising at 75MPH. Granted, my route has very few lights and no heavy traffic. But, I can't really get upset over 22 MPG from a car like this. If you are commuting in heavy traffic or city streets with lots of lights, I can see where mileage in the mid to high teens might be depressing.

Anyone thinking of dumping a new GTO for a Corolla needs to sit down and do the math. You will lose the most value in the first 24 months with any car. The GTO does not have a stellar record for retaining it's value in normal times. Factor in the current energy panic and you will pay dearly for trying to dump a V8 muscle car at the moment.

Now go buy your Hybrid Rice Arolla. You will be competing with all the other lemmings trying to leap off the levee. Be prepared to pay a premium for high MPG cars for the next couple of months. And be prepared to fork over sales tax to the state who will thank you and all the other lemmings for lining their pockets....again.

Finally..... you can begin saving $15 - $20 a week in gas. Let's see, you've sunk about $6,000 into changing cars and you're saving 20 bucks a week. In a little less than six years , you'll break even on your financial plan. Actually, it's a little over six years if you factor in the time value of money at say 5%.

Meanwhile, I'll be driving a car I like and having a blast. As the man said, if a buck a gallon puts you over the edge, you had no business owning this car in the first place. IMHO.


----------

